# Plane spotter required



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

Two of these were circling most of the afternoon. Does anyone recognise the colours? This looks like a Tornado.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Looks a bit like the 40th anniversary paint job from last year...

https://www.flickr.com/photos/liamkilli ... 712424875/


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

Yes! Just like that I reckon. Thank you!


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Pretty certain you're okay, looks like an RAF plane to me.

Don't think the Russians would hit the sticks first, would probably go after a big city


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

It's the town council checking if you have cleared your garden yet

sneaky feckers


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

It's a nice day, their turning diesel into noise just for the fun of it :lol:

Sent from my Nokia 3310 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

jamman said:


> It's the town council checking if you have cleared your garden yet


And making sure he's wearing the correct trousers :wink:


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

I was wearing my gardening shorts yesterday. The ones with lots of pockets.

(just kidding, before you all ask for a retail link)


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

No link just a pic of those sexy legs for the ladies pugs


----------



## cookbot (Apr 19, 2011)

Yep, looks like an F3 tonka to me. Nothing wrong with a bit of paraffin burning, keeps the earth warm!


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

jamman said:


> No link just a pic of those sexy legs for the ladies pugs


Really kind of you to suggest it, and it's much appreciated, but honestly, I don't need to see them (but I'm only speaking for myself)!


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

It's James who secretly wants to see them. He's so transparent!


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Umm, see-through trousers now?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Pugwash69 said:


> It's James who secretly wants to see them. He's so transparent!


Surely you would have been wearing your plane trousers to see that? Transparent trousers wouldn't have impressed James as he would clearly see you're nuts. :wink:


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Definitely a Tornado, hard to see from the angle and distance but I would say it was the IDS variant. Worked on hundreds of them during my working life.


----------

